

SoundCloud without the stupid CSS files - paulosman
http://grobie.github.com/soundcloud2000/

======
paulosman
Created by two SoundCloud engineers over the weekend at Music Hack Day
Stockholm. [https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/music-hack-day-
stock...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/music-hack-day-
stockholm-13/hacks/soundcloud2000)

------
walls
Nice to finally have something going the other direction; The recent
SoundCloud redesign is a usability nightmare.

> SoundCloud: Mind if we keep playing music after this song with no indicator
> of how to stop it or setting to prevent it from happening? Too bad!

~~~
ddfreyne
I admit that the behavior is quite odd at first, but once you get used to it,
it is really useful. It is the behavior you would expect in a desktop app —
for example, you wouldn’t want iTunes to stop playing when you select a
playlist, would you?

~~~
drkmtr999
He's not talking about playing a playlist. Usually, users create and manage
playlists. Are you familiar?

~~~
ddfreyne
I was using iTunes playlists as an example that switching to different parts
of the UI does not interrupt playback.

~~~
mpyne
But was the OP talking about that? It sounded like he was complaining that
music continued to play from somewhere after the one song was linked to
finished.

------
eliasmacpherson
Great, I use debian, and the version of gnash I have
(0.8.11~git.master21579-20120430-none) won't stream from soundcloud or e.g.
rephlex. However gnash isn't so broken that it can't stream audio. For example
the flash streamer on www.zippyshare.com works fine with gnash. I will give
this command line tool a bash. At the moment am limited to downloading from
soundcloud by this.

~~~
grobie
Cool to hear that there are real use cases for this hack. We currently depend
on Apple's CoreAudio library, but we have some plans to switch to a more
generic solution to support Debian/linux as well.

~~~
hunterhusar
sick app bro i look cool sitting at my desk at work

------
mmahemoff
Thanks for open sourcing this. Could you please add your license details to
the project, as I'm pretty keen to build a podcast player from it (assuming
certain permissive licenses).

~~~
grobie
Sounds cool. I just added the License (MIT).

~~~
mmahemoff
Thanks!

------
achompas
Excited to use this, but I don't have installation instructions...

~~~
grobie
Cool :) Please have a look at the README
(<https://github.com/grobie/soundcloud2000#installation>).

And keep in mind that this is a hack version and still in alpha status. We'll
add more features during the next days, including the ability to listen to
something else than the hardcoded track list of Four Tet.

~~~
achompas
Awesome! Thanks for adding instructions.

You could do much worse than a hardcoded Four Tet tracklist, but I'm looking
forward to listening to other stuff. :)

------
teeja
My 'favorite' part of the SC redesign is how I can't scroll downward ... only
the top of the page is visible. I've run across no other page on the web like
that. Digg it.

------
jack7890
Reminiscent of something we made for SeatGeek:
<https://github.com/seatgeek/sgcli>

------
chimeracoder
Is there a build for this that doesn't require CoreAudio?

I would love to run this on Linux - yet one more thing I can do straight from
my terminal.

~~~
mgeorgi
We're currently working on replacing CoreAudio with portaudio. Stay tuned!

------
drkmtr999
haha, a terminal emulator that only works on an OS for people who hate
terminals, known for its stylistic graphics appeal. Great job, irony driving
hipsters!

~~~
adam_albrecht
I absolutely love the terminal in OSX and I'd guess that the majority of mac-
using developers probably do too.

